# The Good The Bad And The Not So Oily



## Densison (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, I thought id pass on a little tip I learnt the hard way to maybe prevent anyone else making the same mistake. I repair my watches lovingly and when my little bottle of watch oil ran out I turned to EBay for some more. Thinking all oils were equal I purchased some oil of Indian origin (I have the name if anyone wants it).

My repairs went to pot. Watches would run for 2 to 3 days and stop. Only a complete clean and overhaul saw them go again although again, only for 2 to 3 days . The oil was turning to a viscous jelly and clogging the watch. I darent return anyones watch incase it stopped. I only put minute amounts on but they clogged it good. An experiment saw me put a blob of the oil on a plate, sure enough it jellyfied in 3 days. In desperation I purchsed another brand and relief was instant. My Kienzles started living again :lol:

MORAL IS, dont buy cheap oil, has anyone else experienced similar?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

No fear - I just wish I had the courage (and knowledge to do my own servicing) :fear:


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Good heads up, was looking at buying some watch oil. Although i would of thought to only buy the best or should i say a known brand.

Iam supprised that the oil you bought was that bad, although my mate bought some very very cheap motor oil for his car which nearly ended in tears.


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

You get what you pay for .

Like with most things in life .

David


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

lubricant is so very important


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> lubricant is so very important


There you go again. :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Might be worth checking out our hosts site 

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Tools.html


----------

